# CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Extreme Closeup Pics Added...



## ViReN (May 22, 2008)

*NiteCore Extreme* TM
*provided for review by www.NiteCore.com*
*CPFMP Sales & Information* Thread from EDGETac: *177497*

*General Description:*


NiteCore Extreme is single CR123 battery based flashlight from EDGE Tactical Light Co. Ltd. NiteCore Extreme belongs to NiteCore Tactical series of flashlights from EDGETac. NiteCore Extreme is specially designed for Law Enforcement personal and for self defense. The NiteCore Extreme has two light operating levels both of which are are configurable through light programming and are memorised. LED used in NiteCore Extreme is high efficiency Cree 7090 XR-E Premium Q5 binned WC tint LED. Reflector of NiteCore Extreme is built from solid aluminum with Light Orange Peel (LOP) reflector finish. The Glass lens in front is  anti-reflective impact resistant lens with Dual-Coating (TM). Dual-Coating is the specialty diamond coating on outer surface of the lens over the AR coating. The DI Extreme uses digitally regulated electronic drive circuit along with micro controller based programming unit. Brightness levels are controlled by turning the head. The body of NiteCore Extreme is built of military grade aluminum alloy. Light is coated inside out with military spec type III hard anodized finish that is highly suitable for rough usage. HAIII anodizing makes NiteCore Extreme durable and protects from normal wear and tear. The NiteCore Extreme comes pre installed with removable pocket clip on battery tube. The tactical forward type click switch located at the tail cap end has black color rubber boot. The advantage of tactical switch is it allows momentary operation. Battery contact spring at the tail cap switch end is gold plated ensuring very good connectivity with the battery. The positive contact on head is solid aluminum. There are O-Ring seals at various places for waterproofing, NiteCore Extreme meets IPX-8 Waterproof Standard. The Overall build quality of NiteCore Extreme is superb. DI Extreme meets US MIL - STD - 810 F standard resistance to impact by dropping. NiteCore Extreme comes in nice cardboard box packaging along with accessories. 


*Light Features:*

US MIL - STD - 810 F standard resistance to impact by droping
Meets the IPX - 8 standard waterproof specifications
Premium Type III hard-anodizedfinish
Dual-Coating based AR coated impact resistant glass lens
Solid aluminum LOP reflector
Cree 7090 XR-E Premium Q5 binned WC tint LED
Digitally controlled, regulated drive circuit
Can operate either on standard CR123 or on RCR123 battery
Two programmable light levels 
Forward type, tactical click switch


*Light Operation:* Tactical click switch with momentary mode. For Switching ON / OFF use tail cap switch. Click once to switch on, click again to switch off. For momentary operation soft press the switch.

*High Mode:* is achieved by fully tightening the head. In default factory setting, the light output is maximum in this mode. Typically 190 lumens on CR123 battery.

*Low Mode:* Loosen the head for low mode for low light output. Low mode is in deed low light output. Typically less than 10 lumens.
​
*Pictures:*


*Packaging & Contents:* NiteCore Extreme comes packaged card board box. Inside the main card board box, the light is sandwiched in between two foam beds. Operating manual, accessories are placed at the bottom of the box. Inside the box showing NiteCore Extreme flashlight.






Other contents and accessories include warranty card with bar code, operators manual for NiteCore Extreme, Two additional O-Rings, one tailcap switch boot, two additional tailcap switches and tool to remove pre installed pocket clip.






*Size Comparison:*From L to R: AW RCR123 Battery and NiteCore Extreme.





*Bezel Comparison:* On the left is NovaTac 120T, where as on right is NiteCore Extreme. The reflector diameter is about 21mm. The beam pattern is very good hotspot with good side spill.






*Bezel:*Let's have a closer look at the bezel of NiteCore Extreme. The premium binned Cree XR-E LED is aligned perfectly in center. The reflector in NiteCore Extreme built from solid Aluminium. The reflector has Light Orange Peel (LOP) finish ensures perfect beam. Beam pattern for DI Extreme is mostly throw with good side spill free from rings and any artifacts.





*Body:* NiteCore Extreme is built from military grade aluminium. Body is sandblasted to give a matt finish and has black color military specification hard coat type III anodizing for protection from wear and tear. The built quality of NiteCore Extreme is excellent. The tailcap and installed pocket clip prevent light roll off. Tailcap has means of attaching lanyard. Overall the construction of NiteCore Extreme is fairly strong.

























*Components:* NiteCore Extreme consists of two main components, head, battery tube with tailcap installed. Head houses LED, reflector and electronics where as the battery tube tail cap combo accommodates single CR123 battery. There is no rattle of batteries, AW RCR123 Battery has enough space is there for free movement. Tailcap has switch with rubber boot.





*Head:* There is a band of diamond shaped knurling on the head for better grip. This additional grip helps to twist head for changing light levels. *E3* is laser engraved over the head indicating the drive circuit and electronics are specifically built for 3V - 4.2V CR123 sized batteries this includes standard CR123 battery as well as RCR123 battery. There are five heat radiating fins helping in better heat dissipation Fins typically resemble those found on heat sinks. The fins not only help in heat dissipation but also enhance the cosmetic look of the NiteCore Extreme light.





*Manufacturers Note:* The *E3* printed on the light bezel means it's Light Engine E3 circuit, the input voltage is 2.2V-4.2V, so please be cautious when you use this bezel on other bodies, you should NOT use 2 CR123 batteries, or the light bezel will be damaged due to excessive voltage input.

*Battery Tube & Tailcap:* Threads on battery tube of NiteCore Extreme are anodized. Threads are lubricated nicely. There is a translucent O-Ring sitting behind the threads. The advantage of anodized threads is it prevents the thread wear during normal usage. This is due to the fact that anodizing provides hard surface of aluminium oxide which is resistant to wear. Diamond knurling on battery tube of NiteCore Extreme offers excellent grip. Battery tube has two flat machined surfaces making a place available for laser engraving. Light model number, LED power, company name and company logo and website address are laser engraved on the flat surfaces.















*Beamshot's NiteCore Extreme High & Low:*Here is the Beamshot Matrix shows NiteCore Extreme on Low & High light levels with single CR123 and AW RCR123 battery. All beamshots are taken at f/8 aperture with varying shutter speed.





​

*Detailed review here*...


*Update 1:* Added Lots of *Pictures* and Some additional information *here...*

Beamshots will post by evening.... waiting to get dark  ... Very good beam and tint is my initial impression.... 

It appears that nitecore site is not yet updated, if you are interested in this light, please visit *CPFMP Sales & Informaiton* Thread from EDGETAC: *177497*

*Update 2:* OK now we have some of the things setup...and completed...

First let's talk about the total output as many have wondered the difference between the two. NDI Silver and NDI Extreme. The NDI Extreme indeed has more output with same chemistry battery Li-Ion.

The output is different. Here is the chart. *<edit>* _chart removed_, see update 4
Beamshots are done, Resizing and posting soon  in a few moments....

*Update 2: Beamshots 1*




*More beamshots Here...*

*Update 3: Beamshots 2* Here is the comparison between beamshots of NiteCore Extreme and NiteCore Defender Infinity Silver





*More here...*

*Update 4: Comparitive Output* Here is the comparison chart for outputs of NiteCore Extreme and NiteCore Defender Infinity Silver with various battery types and conditions





From the above chart it is clear that there is a distinct difference between outputs of NiteCore Extreme and NiteCore Defender Infinity Silver. Please be aware that the sample size is ONE and there is always a variance in battery, electronics and LED. Some times LED may be one off the premium. Some tmes batteries may be underperforming. In short, there are a lot of factors that affect the total light output. The fact remains that light output of NiteCore Extreme is higher than NiteCore Defender Infinity Silver for similar battery chemistries. selfbuilt in his initial views has also confirmed the fact. I will update this section as soon as his review is posted.

*Update 5: Extreme Close Up Pictures* Here are a couple of extreme closeup pictures for NiteCore Extreme









*More here...*

*Update 6: Runtime Test:* The runtime for NiteCore Extreme with AW RCR123 on MAX light output is about 47 Minutes till 50% . NiteCore Extreme runs completely in regulation. Runtime for NiteCore Extreme for lesser output levels will be considerably more. From the runtime, it is evident that NiteCore Extreme has one of the efficient circuits out there. It is as of till date the best combinaiton for longest running and highest brightness.





These results are in line and similar to selfbuilt's results prooving consistancy in light runtime for different samples. More excellent runtime tests by self built can be viewed on selfbuilt's excellent review thread


----------



## Thujone (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

Lookin sharp! Wanna sell it to me?


----------



## Kilovolt (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

Thanks ViReN, you are number one!

:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## nanotech17 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

you beat everyone


----------



## xcel730 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

:kewlpics:


----------



## Crenshaw (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

i cant believe i was actually considering giving this light a pass...

looks GREAT!

Crenshaw


----------



## ViReN (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

*Update 1: *Added Lots of *Pictures *and Some additional information *here...*


Beamshots will post by evening.... waiting to get dark  ... Very good beam and tint ...is my initial impression.... 

It appears that nitecore site is not yet updated, if you are interested in this light, please visit *CPFMP Sales* Thread from EDGETAC: *177497*


----------



## FireStik (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*



Crenshaw said:


> i cant believe i was actually considering giving this light a pass...
> 
> looks GREAT!
> 
> Crenshaw


Same here. But then I realized my Raidfire Spear has been welded to my left hand for several months, and I figured if the Extreme was anything like that one I had better go for it. The "new toy" infatuation usually wears off after a week or so, but that hasn't been the case with my Spear.


----------



## nanotech17 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

can the body actually takes E1L & E2L head?


----------



## FireStik (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*



ViReN said:


> *Update 1: *Added Lots of *Pictures *and Some additional information *here...*
> 
> 
> Beamshots will post by evening.... waiting to get dark  ... Very good beam and tint ...is my initial impression....
> ...


I just read your review (so far). VERY impressive - looking forward to the beamshots!! Thanks for your work on this.


----------



## broadwayblue (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

quick question...what are the main differences between the Extreme and the Infinity? It seems like the Extreme is a bit larger and is slightly brighter (~10 lumens) at max output. Besides the fact that it runs on different batteries, are there any other major differences?


----------



## ViReN (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*



Thujone said:


> Lookin sharp! Wanna sell it to me?



 No  .. But you can check sales thread from EDGETAC



Kilovolt said:


> Thanks ViReN, you are number one!
> 
> :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs



Thank you so much for the kind words KV.


----------



## Hitthespot (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

Thanks ViReN,

Looking forward to your beam shots and impression on the lumens count. Is it brighter than the Infinity? How much?

Thanks again.

Bill


----------



## ViReN (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*



broadwayblue said:


> quick question...what are the main differences between the Extreme and the Infinity? It seems like the Extreme is a bit larger and is slightly brighter (~10 lumens) at max output. Besides the fact that it runs on different batteries, are there any other major differences?



Infinity is *Single AA* Cell based where as Extreme is *Single CR123 *battery based...


----------



## TONY M (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

Cool review ViReN! The light has to be one of the sexiest lights I have ever seen, really, WOW! 
Good stuff!


----------



## Thujone (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*



ViReN said:


> No  .. But you can check sales thread from EDGETAC



Unfortunately that is not a sales thread. Edgetac is not selling them direct. And there is not a Nitecore dealer in the USA that I will do business with. I will keep my eye on the BST.


----------



## mighty82 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*



ViReN said:


> Infinity is *Single AA* Cell based where as Extreme is *Single CR123 *battery based...


He did write "Besides the fact that it *runs on different batteries*, are there any other major differences?"


----------



## RainerWahnsinn (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

Thank you ViReN,
very nice review, hope I´ll get my Extreme next week. Litemania shipped it today. I really believe, this will be me edc instead of NovaTac or Twisty. They are now going to have a rest on the shelf.


----------



## Crenshaw (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*



Thujone said:


> Unfortunately that is not a sales thread. Edgetac is not selling them direct. And there is not a Nitecore dealer in the USA that I will do business with. I will keep my eye on the BST.


thier selling it e-bay, seeing as i have no idea how to navigate Litemania.com i might jsut get it from ebay....oo:

Crenshaw


----------



## phantom23 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

It is brighter than Infinity because NDI is rated at 190 emitter lumens and NDE 200 torch lumens. That's why it runs 30 minutes shorter on RCR123 than NDI using 14500.


----------



## MSaxatilus (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

ViReN,

Thanks for the nice review! 

I for one love the original Infinity, but I wasn't a big fan of the AA format (no offence Crensaw!!:nana. But this light will hopefully replace it.

Can't wait till they become readily available. I'll be waiting for sure.

MSax


----------



## Crenshaw (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*



MSaxatilus said:


> ViReN,
> 
> 
> I for one love the original Infinity, but I wasn't a big fan of the AA format (no offence Crenshaw!!:nana. But this light will hopefully replace it.


none taken, im just as excited about this new one....i just WISH there was a good dealer i could buy from that i can read thier page (not in Korean, Thai, jap or anything) and shipping wouldnt kill me (like Tad)

phantom, my guess is that the NDI is a boost light with the AA, and a buck circuit for 14500s, so natrually it will last longer with the 14500s 3.6v vs the Alk/Lith 1.5 the Extreme uses either Cr123a or Rcr123a, 3.0v and 3.6 v respectively, so there isnt much "buck" or "boost" to play with. If anything, either battery will be boosted, so they can achieve 200+ at the emittor.

Crenshaw


----------



## broadwayblue (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*



mighty82 said:


> He did write "Besides the fact that it *runs on different batteries*, are there any other major differences?"


 
Yeah, I did. I just figured there must be some advantage for people to go with a CR123 over a AA model. If both the Extreme and Infinity are the same brightness and have the same features, wouldn't most people want the AA version? Don't get me wrong, the Extreme looks like a beautiful light, but I was just wondering why I should get it over the Infinity.


----------



## Nake (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*



Crenshaw said:


> thier selling it e-bay, seeing as i have no idea how to navigate Litemania.com i might jsut get it from ebay....oo:
> 
> Crenshaw


 
How about this link at Litemania. Better than ebay I would think.

http://www.litemania.com/front/php/product.php?product_no=797&main_cate_no=1&display_group=2


----------



## phantom23 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

Edge Tac, AA/14500 tube please! Outside US CR123 batteries are not widely available (and very expensive). What I need in NDI is bigger reflector. Decent reflector and CR123 or small ref and AA/14500 is not simple choice.



broadwayblue said:


> If both the Extreme and Infinity are the same brightness



Extreme is brighter. 200 (NDE, RCR123) vs. 130 (NDI, 14500) torch lumens.


----------



## Crenshaw (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*



phantom23 said:


> Edge Tac, AA/14500 tube please! Outside US CR123 batteries are not widely available (and very expensive). That's what I neet in NDI is bigger reflector. Decent reflector and CR123 or small ref and AA/14500. It's not simple choice.


:thinking:

wait fo Viren's Beamshots first, i highly doubt there will be significant difference from the NDI and this

Crenshaw


----------



## jhanko (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

Thank you for this excellent review! I'm looking forward to the beamshots. Looks like a real winner. Is there any way you can give the dimensions of the slots in the body. It appears to be begging for tritium...:thumbsup:


----------



## mighty82 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*



phantom23 said:


> Extreme is brighter. 200 (NDE, RCR123) vs. 130 (NDI, 14500) torch lumens.


Yes, that's what I thought. The 190lumen rating on the NDI is bs, it's 120-130 out the front. While the NDE is suppose to be about 200 out the front. People get confused by the "old" 190 lumen rating vs 200.


----------



## Snow (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

YES!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for posting, I've been waiting for this!


----------



## illusion (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

I have ordered mine from ebay and its on the way now. Hope to have it here next week..:nana:


----------



## ViReN (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

Thanks for kind words.... in just a few more hours... will post the beamshots.

There is a difference in output of NDI (the version that I have) and the NiteCore DI Extreme. Charging both the lithium-ion AW Rechargables ... getting ready for the beamshots and comparing total output numbers.


----------



## Izual73 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*



illusion said:


> I have ordered mine from ebay and its on the way now. Hope to have it here next week..:nana:


I could not resist either, and just ordered one from ebay. I got the one with SS bezel. Looks a bit more special to me. 

Very nice review and pics ViReN, I`m really looking forward for the beamshots! :twothumbs


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

Although kinda pricey, i'm looking forward to getting one as this seems more bang for your buck than the NDI...


----------



## cat (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*



Crenshaw said:


> ....i just WISH there was a good dealer i could buy from that i can read thier page (not in Korean, Thai, jap or anything) and shipping wouldnt kill me (like Tad)



Yes, but I don't care if I can't read it as long as I know they've got them in stock. - ok, I need to be able to handle the checkout - but I once did it on a Japanese site by translating the labels on the edit boxes with altavista - only to find that all the areas in the drop-down were in Japan. :green:
Litemania, yes, but does he have them in stock yet? I don't think so - I think edgetac is working it up :naughty: - like before -  by just releasing some for reviews. _damn! :green: _Who are these people selling it on ebay? Have _they _got stock?

PS: I just searched ebay for *edgetac* and *nitecore defender extreme* - nothing. :thinking: 
PPS: found it - hkequipment - _but have they got stock?_ !


----------



## illusion (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*



cat said:


> Yes, but I don't care if I can't read it as long as I know they've got them in stock. - ok, I need to be able to handle the checkout - but I once did it on a Japanese site by translating the labels on the edit boxes with altavista - only to find that all the areas in the drop-down were in Japan. :green:
> Litemania, yes, but does he have them in stock yet? I don't think so - I think edgetac is working it up :naughty: - like before -  by just releasing some for reviews. _damn! :green: _Who are these people selling it on ebay? Have _they _got stock?
> 
> PS: I just searched ebay for *edgetac* and *nitecore defender extreme* - nothing. :thinking:
> PPS: found it - hkequipment - _but have they got stock?_ !



I ordered mine from hkequipment and they are in the mail...


----------



## cat (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

How do you know? Maybe illusion. 


PS: ......It's showing me GBP 3.25 for shipping - that's more expensive than Global Priority from the USA, it should be less.


----------



## m16a (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

What lights will you be beam shot comparing the extreme with?


----------



## Thujone (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*



cat said:


> How do you know? Maybe illusion.
> 
> 
> PS: ......It's showing me GBP 3.25 for shipping - that's more expensive than Global Priority from the USA, it should be less.



Welcome to shopping on eBay...


----------



## illusion (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*



cat said:


> How do you know? Maybe illusion.
> 
> 
> PS: ......It's showing me GBP 3.25 for shipping - that's more expensive than Global Priority from the USA, it should be less.



I hope not...

You are wrong shipping says $8 for you!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NiteCore-Extrem...06987QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262


----------



## phantom23 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

That's more than GBP 3,25 ($8/1,94=GBP4,12).


----------



## illusion (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*



phantom23 said:


> That's more than GBP 3,25 ($8/1,94=GBP4,12).



hmm :thinking: my mistake...:green:


----------



## Patriot (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

Very helpful review and pictures. I'm sure that was a lot of work. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## orbital (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

+

ViReN, you take absolutely fantastic photos!!

Your reviews at cpfreviews.com/index.php





makes me want that light,.. any of them.
~ Particularly the NiteCore Defender Extreme.

Thanks!


----------



## Nake (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

Is it dark yet?  ViReN, I hope your not in the Pacific Time Zone.


----------



## Crenshaw (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*



cat said:


> Yes, but I don't care if I can't read it as long as I know they've got them in stock. - ok, I need to be able to handle the checkout - but I once did it on a Japanese site by translating the labels on the edit boxes with altavista - only to find that all the areas in the drop-down were in Japan. :green:
> Litemania, yes, but does he have them in stock yet? I don't think so - I think edgetac is working it up :naughty: - like before -  by just releasing some for reviews. _damn! :green: _Who are these people selling it on ebay? Have _they _got stock?
> 
> PS: I just searched ebay for *edgetac* and *nitecore defender extreme* - nothing. :thinking:
> PPS: found it - hkequipment - _but have they got stock?_ !



I suspect its the fu-Lee people, who are after all, in hk. If you check the announcement thread in cpfmp, they are the hk distributor. Those are the same people ive been telling people who are visiting hk to go to! lol..

I wouldnt care if i cant read the page either, except that i cant enter my address, cant pick shipping, etc...
i DID plug it in to an online translator....but it was best guess at best what the labels truely meant.

I am slightly wary of getting it from Litemania though, cos my NDI's Kydex holster too _forever_ and a bit to arrive. But seeing as its the only one of the asian distributors who has presence here on cpf...

Crenshaw


----------



## tcc (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

Question about the battery type. I see that the review says AW RCR123 battery which I assume is Li-Ion but when I tried looking up that type of battery in AW's Li-Ion thread I couldn't find it. But instead there's R123A. Is this the same battery (AW RCR123 = AW R123A)?

If so, can these be recharged in the Pila charger?

TIA


----------



## Snow (May 22, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*



tcc said:


> Question about the battery type. I see that the review says AW RCR123 battery which I assume is Li-Ion but when I tried looking up that type of battery in AW's Li-Ion thread I couldn't find it. But instead there's R123A. Is this the same battery (AW RCR123 = AW R123A)?
> 
> If so, can these be recharged in the Pila charger?
> 
> TIA



Yep, same battery. I don't have a Pila charger, but I am pretty sure there are others here who use it to charge their AW cells.


----------



## dmz (May 23, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

What's the price?


----------



## tcc (May 23, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*



dmz said:


> What's the price?



$88USD as mentioned in EdgeTAC's initial thread
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=177947


----------



## ViReN (May 23, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

Thanks every one... 

*Update 2:*
OK now we have some of the things setup...and completed...

First let's talk about the total output as many have wondered the difference between the two. NDI Silver and NDI Extreme. The NDI Extreme indeed has more output with same chemistry battery Li-Ion.

The output is different. Here is the chart.





Beamshots are done, Resizing and posting soon  in a few moments....

#1 is updated with this info. Will keep all the information consolidated in #1


----------



## 04orgZx6r (May 23, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

Nice shots:thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw (May 23, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

beamshots! beamshots! beamshots!  :tinfoil:

im on the *edge* of my seat

Crenshaw


----------



## toby_pra (May 23, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

Very nice Review...hope to see beamshots soon!

Thank you very much...


----------



## ViReN (May 23, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

*#1* is updated with more pictures and information... Yup the beamshots added (sorry for the delay, it took time to resize and to create a composite image) ... more *beamshots here....*


----------



## phantom23 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

Does it have adjustable second mode like NDI?


----------



## ViReN (May 23, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

Yes, It does, I have not tried any of the advanced features yet.... just very occupied in posting the main features...


I hope to put the additional information and the programmable features soon.

*Update 3: More Pictures, Information Added in #1...*


----------



## DM51 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

Moving this to the Review section.


----------



## ViReN (May 23, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*



DM51 said:


> Moving this to the Review section.


:wave: Thanks DM


----------



## clintb (May 23, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

Thanks much for the review.

One small niggle though, it's proper name is "NiteCore Extreme", omit the "Defender" part.


----------



## FireStik (May 23, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*



cat said:


> ...Litemania, yes, but does he have them in stock yet? I don't think so...


Mine was initially supposed to ship on May 9th, and then on May 20th, but he hasn't answered my 3 inquiries asking for tracking info so who knows...


----------



## selfbuilt (May 23, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*



ViReN said:


> First let's talk about the total output as many have wondered the difference between the two. NDI Silver and NDI Extreme. The NDI Extreme indeed has more output with same chemistry battery Li-Ion.
> 
> The output is different. Here is the chart.


Hi Viren,

Great pics - nice job! :thumbsup:

Can you explain how you do your output measures? I've just tested my Extreme, and max output on RCR is a lot brighter than any of my NDIs on 14500 (inlcuding the new nickel-plated one) - as measured by both my lightbox and ceiling bounce.

FYI, for those interested, overall output of my Extreme on RCR is intermediate between my Fenix P2D-Q5 (on Turbo) and JetBeam Jet-II IBS (on 100%). That's quite a bit more than any of my NDIs.


----------



## ViReN (May 23, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*



clintb said:


> Thanks much for the review.
> 
> One small niggle though, it's proper name is "NiteCore Extreme", omit the "Defender" part.



Thanks  Just updated the pages removing the Defender part...


----------



## ViReN (May 23, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*



selfbuilt said:


> Hi Viren,
> 
> Great pics - nice job! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



Thanks :thumbsup: I rechecked... that's the way it is, the new readings are fairly close to what stated earlier. I am counting the total outputs.... may be this sample has less drive current?

How much is the current draw for your lights...


----------



## selfbuilt (May 23, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*



ViReN said:


> Thanks :thumbsup: I rechecked... that's the way it is, the new readings are fairly close to what stated earlier. I am counting the total outputs.... may be this sample has less drive current?
> 
> How much is the current draw for your lights...


Hi Viren,

Looking over your site (which is excellent, BTW), and comparing my output numbers to yours for all the lights we have in common, I would say your Extreme value is pretty consistent with what I'm seeing. It is your NDI value that seems a bit high. For example, all 3 of my NDIs (including my "silver" one) are not that much brighter than my Novatac 120P. They are all certainly a lot less than my L2D-Q5 on 1x14500. 

If I were to "guestimate", I would say all 3 of my NDIs (which are very consistent to each other) are more like ~1400 on your scale on 1x14500.

I haven't done tailcap current draws, because I know from testing that both my DMMs introduce too much resistance (i.e. light dims when using my DMM to complete the circuit).

Anyway, nice job on the review so far ... mine won't likely be up for a few days yet - busy doing all my runtimes


----------



## ViReN (May 23, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

selfbuilt, I love to read your reviews too... Especially the comparisons and the extensive in depth runtime charts are just awesome :thumbsup:

I did put batteries in both the lights hot off charger ..well not exactly hot, but some thing like 2 hours after charger was switched off... There is _ONE _difference in between the two battery types. The battery in NDI Silver Limited Edition is unprotected Li-Ion 14500 with button top. where as the battery used in NiteCore Extreme TM is Protected AW RCR123


----------



## Crenshaw (May 23, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*

hi Viren, great review, i dont mean to be demanding,but any chance you could post, even if only in this thread, Beamshot comparisons with common lights? such as the NDI, mayeb the Tk10 in your picture....thanks!

Crenshaw


----------



## ViReN (May 23, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*



Crenshaw said:


> hi Viren, great review, i dont mean to be demanding,but any chance you could post, even if only in this thread, Beamshot comparisons with common lights? such as the NDI, mayeb the Tk10 in your picture....thanks!
> 
> Crenshaw


Here is the comparison...





*More here...*


----------



## SCEMan (May 23, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*

Viren: 

Much thanks for the fantastic review!

It's unfortunate that the Extreme's low is twice as high as the DI's. A really low setting is a must for my EDC..


----------



## mighty82 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*



SCEMan said:


> Viren:
> 
> Much thanks for the fantastic review!
> 
> It's unfortunate that the Extreme's low is twice as high as the DI's. A really low setting is a must for my EDC..


The extreme has a bigger reflector. Looks like it has better throw because of that. Nitecore claims that the low mode on the extreme is 2 lumens. What is the claim for the defender infinity?


----------



## Federal LG (May 23, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*

Nice review!

I would suggest a thing that the most of guys here never do: *post some pics with a HAND holding it!*

Just Ernsanada is used to do that... and it´s the best way to have an idea of it´s size, in my opinion.


----------



## ViReN (May 23, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*



Federal LG said:


> Nice review!
> 
> I would suggest a thing that the most of guys here never do: *post some pics with a HAND holding it!*
> 
> Just Ernsanada is used to do that... and it´s the best way to have an idea of it´s size, in my opinion.



Thanks. I respect your suggestion and I would consider it  But there are a few things that come to my mind....


Firstly, My hand size and his hand size may be different :nana:, a light that appears big / small in my hand may appear different in his hand. Let's have a standard hand across the reviews ...  He has established it.
Secondly, and more importantly his review style is unique, I don't want to encroach on that. I really like the way he puts up the reviews in a unique & colorful backgrounds. CPF is a place where we enjoy and support diverse and unique styled reviews. The_LED_Museum, Quickbeam, this_is_nascar, selfbuilt, ernsanada, UnknownVT, StefanFS, chevrofreak, WAVE_PARTICLE, WadeF, powernoodle and many other great reviewers have our own unique style of reviews... It would become a monotonous / boring place if we all put same style reviews, pictures and runtimes. We all present the same flashlight in different and interesting manner...

what do you think


----------



## cat (May 23, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

My conversion of GBP 3.25 was wrong, it's not more than typical USPS Global International. I need to slepp more and work more and less cpf. :sigh:

@ illusion: Please let us know, here, when you get yours. 

@ Crenshaw, re Litemania: Yes, iirc, he's the one that has a full-time job and can't keep up with the sideline business. I wouldn't want to wait for this, and get no email response.


----------



## Federal LG (May 23, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*



ViReN said:


> Thanks. I respect your suggestion and I would consider it  But there are a few things that come to my mind....
> 
> Firstly, My hand size and his hand size may be different :nana:, a light that appears big / small in my hand may appear different in his hand. Let's have a standard hand across the reviews ...  He has established it.
> Secondly, and more importantly his review style is unique, I don't want to encroach on that. I really like the way he puts up the reviews in a unique & colorful backgrounds. CPF is a place where we enjoy and support diverse and unique styled reviews. The_LED_Museum, Quickbeam, this_is_nascar, selfbuilt, ernsanada, UnknownVT, StefanFS, chevrofreak, WAVE_PARTICLE, WadeF, powernoodle and many other great reviewers have our own unique style of reviews... It would become a monotonous / boring place if we all put same style reviews, pictures and runtimes. We all present the same flashlight in different and interesting manner...
> what do you think



Agree... your reviews are one of the best around, im my opinion. Specially about the beamshots pictures. I am specially thankful for all your posts and reviews here.

Like you said, each member has a "style": ernsanada and his "hand pictures", WadeF and his superb overall pictures, Chevrofreak and his graphics, and there it goes...

That was just a suggestion... I meant no harm. And I know that our hand size could be different, but I still consider that a single picture with a hand holding it will just add quality and perspective in your reviews...

Anyway, thanks for answer! :wave:


----------



## phantom23 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*

'ViReN' your great pics made me buy one! I already paid for Extreme and NDI 'Silver'.


----------



## selfbuilt (May 23, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*



ViReN said:


> There is _ONE _difference in between the two battery types. The battery in NDI Silver Limited Edition is unprotected Li-Ion 14500 with button top. where as the battery used in NiteCore Extreme TM is Protected AW RCR123


Ah, that could have something to do with it. All my 14500s and RCRs are protected AW models (with similarly rated capacity and voltage). I don't have any unprotected 14500s.
Anyway, my detailed runtimes and comparison should be ready within a couple of days ... 



Federal LG said:


> That was just a suggestion... I meant no harm. And I know that our hand size could be different, but I still consider that a single picture with a hand holding it will just add quality and perspective in your reviews...


I typically avoid this as well, since I have rather long fingers that wouldn't be representational (I'm 6'3" with a lanky build). However, Mrs. selfbuilt is a petite 5'2", and she's agreed to pose with me as a hand model. :devil: So between the two of us, that should give you a pretty good range of extremes. I'll add our hand pics to my review when its ready.


----------



## dmz (May 23, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*

How does the NiteCore Extreme compare to the SF L1 & Novatac 120?

How long has NiteCore been in business?


----------



## ViReN (May 24, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*



selfbuilt said:


> Ah, that could have something to do with it. All my 14500s and RCRs are protected AW models (with similarly rated capacity and voltage). I don't have any unprotected 14500s.
> Anyway, my detailed runtimes and comparison should be ready within a couple of days ...
> 
> I typically avoid this as well, since I have rather long fingers that wouldn't be representational (I'm 6'3" with a lanky build). However, Mrs. selfbuilt is a petite 5'2", and she's agreed to pose with me as a hand model. :devil: So between the two of us, that should give you a pretty good range of extremes. I'll add our hand pics to my review when its ready.



:wave: I did another test for both the batteries, the unprotected battery indeed behaves differently. It is blue color no brand battery not an AW protected 14500 battery. I may be lucky with LED Lottery for NDI or may be slightly unlucky with the LED in NiteCore Extreme. And then again, its just a single sample and lot of other factors also are involved. I guess once your results are out, we may get a more clear idea on what's happening. But For One thing is sure, as you have said, the output of NiteCore Extreme is *higher *than that of NiteCore Defender Infinity. :thumbsup:

See the difference between output of unproctected 14500 battery Hot Off Charger and 1 day after...

Just posted #1 with Update 4

*Update 4: Comparitive Output* Here is the comparison chart for outputs of NiteCore Extreme and NiteCore Defender Infinity Silver with various battery types and conditions





From the above chart it is clear that there is a distinct difference between outputs of NiteCore Extreme and NiteCore Defender Infinity Silver. Please be aware that the sample size is ONE and there is always a variance in battery, electronics and LED. Some times LED may be one off the premium. Some tmes batteries may be underperforming. In short, there are a lot of factors that affect the total light output. The fact remains that light output of NiteCore Extreme is higher than NiteCore Defender Infinity Silver for similar battery chemistries. selfbuilt in his initial views has also confirmed the fact. I will update this section as soon as his review is posted.


----------



## Crenshaw (May 24, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*

thanks viren! it looks like the Extreme isnt THAT significantly brighter then the NDI, although its got a slightly more intense, and smaller hotspot.

Crenshaw


----------



## RainerWahnsinn (May 24, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*



Crenshaw said:


> thanks viren! it looks like the Extreme isnt THAT significantly brighter then the NDI, although its got a slightly more intense, and smaller hotspot.
> 
> Crenshaw



From my point of view, the extreme *is* significantly brighter then the NDI, becuase I only use primaries or in case of infinity, enelops.

Thanks again ViReN


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (May 24, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*



dmz said:


> How does the NiteCore Extreme compare to the SF L1 & Novatac 120?
> 
> How long has NiteCore been in business?



I would like to know what class of build this light is in also, and any information about the manufacturer.


----------



## coors (May 24, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*

To me, the inclusion of 2x extra switches is suspicious. I'm fairly new to flashlights and I know nothing about the longevity of switches. Is it a known fact amongst flashlight users that the switches are going to fail...sooner or later?


----------



## JKL (May 24, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*

:thanks: ViReN , fantastic review :twothumbs.


----------



## ViReN (May 24, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*



coors said:


> To me, the inclusion of 2x extra switches is suspicious. I'm fairly new to flashlights and I know nothing about the longevity of switches. Is it a known fact amongst flashlight users that the switches are going to fail...sooner or later?



Some times, it is treated as a additional comforting support. Should some thing go wrong, you always have spares with you. Two.. better than one...

Many manufacturers off late provide additional spares as a gesture of confidence

Switch seems durable. Having used this light for a little while switch feels as good as its new (no signs of flicker or anything) the click sound and mechanism looks good too.....Long term testing for this light is yet to get through...Will update this thread for long term testing after a while.


----------



## mighty82 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*

Does it have the same switch as the infinity? I have seen several examples on switch failure on those. People went through the original and the spare switch in a couple of weeks.


----------



## AlexGT (May 24, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*

Can someone compare the beam to a Fenix P1D at 30 ft?

Thanks!
AlexGT


----------



## Crenshaw (May 25, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*



RainerWahnsinn said:


> From my point of view, the extreme *is* significantly brighter then the NDI, becuase I only use primaries or in case of infinity, enelops.
> 
> Thanks again ViReN



the price of the Arc6 is wayyy to up there for me...guess a NE and ML1 are in my future...

on second look at the pictures, as well as other pictures, it does look a fair bit brighter...good to know!

Crenshaw


----------



## enLIGHTenment (May 25, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*

Can the head be opened (easily?) for a reflector upgrade or other modding?


----------



## Federal LG (May 25, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*



selfbuilt said:


> I typically avoid this as well, since I have rather long fingers that wouldn't be representational (I'm 6'3" with a lanky build). However, Mrs. selfbuilt is a petite 5'2", and she's agreed to pose with me as a hand model. :devil: So between the two of us, that should give you a pretty good range of extremes. I'll add our hand pics to my review when its ready.



Very nice! 
In my opinion, that´s a good way to have a perspective of the light´s real size! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## guiri (May 25, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*

Can anyone confirm the runtime of 120 hours on low with CR123's?

I would like to have this one as an emergency light and the 120 hours really interest me.

Thanks

George


----------



## daveman (May 26, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*

That does not look 200 lumens out the torch to me. 140~150 lumens, maybe?


----------



## ViReN (May 26, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*



daveman said:


> That does not look 200 lumens out the torch to me. 140~150 lumens, maybe?


The output is quite high, 1813 on my light box using the AW RCR123 comparison the NovaTac EDC 120 on same battery will give 1365 that's slightly over 120 lumens.... or 1955 for 2 x RCR123 Fenix P3D Q5

So that way getting 1800 from a single RCR123 is really good...


----------



## ViReN (May 26, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*



enLIGHTenment said:


> Can the head be opened (easily?) for a reflector upgrade or other modding?



The Bezel ring can be opened... so glass lens and reflector have chance of changing... but would we want to do that? the Lens is already one of the best ones... hmm, i guess smooth reflector for extreme throw would be nice


----------



## ViReN (May 26, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Defender Extreme TM ... Initial Preview*



guiri said:


> Can anyone confirm the runtime of 120 hours on low with CR123's?
> 
> I would like to have this one as an emergency light and the 120 hours really interest me.
> 
> ...



I have just completed one runtime test for RCR123, the runtime is close to edgetac's chart.


----------



## ViReN (May 26, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*



Crenshaw said:


> the price of the Arc6 is wayyy to up there for me...guess a NE and ML1 are in my future...
> 
> on second look at the pictures, as well as other pictures, it does look a fair bit brighter...good to know!
> 
> Crenshaw



Starting price for Arc6 is $275  .... NiteCore Extreme $88 .... with programmable levels...

but then Arc6 is custom light with legacy behind ... a collectors light. perhaps a shelf queen for some or investment for future sale...... where as the NiteCore Extreme is a light that every one can use.

Comparing Collectable with NiteCore would be a bit of unfair comparison...


----------



## ViReN (May 26, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*



mighty82 said:


> Does it have the same switch as the infinity? I have seen several examples on switch failure on those. People went through the original and the spare switch in a couple of weeks.



Not sure if the switch is same as old. The new switch till now has not given any clues.... will update here after long duration testing.


----------



## ViReN (May 26, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*



CRESCENDOPOWER said:


> I would like to know what class of build this light is in also, and any information about the manufacturer.



Built quality exceptionally good, machining is flawless, anodizing looks good and the light aesthetics are very appealing.. EDGETAC introduced itself with launch of NDI some time last year. It had a unique product launch on CPFMP.


----------



## BabyDoc (May 26, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*

I am very disappointed that the very important US market has been neglected up to this point by Edge Tac. The only US dealer/distributer selling these lights is TAD GEAR. While I personally haven't had any problem with TAD GEAR, they recently announcd they won't be connected with this product line and are selling out their remaining stock. I am uncomfortable ordering from them since they will not be in a position to support what they sell. Even though Edge Tac promises to support their product, no matter where you buy it, the thought of sending a light back to China sounds costly in terms of shipping, and time. Even sending a light to the Canadian distributer for service should it need it, doesn't sound attractive to me. 

I hope Edge Tac quickly rectifies this situation and can provide local US Nitecore dealer with local product support. Until then I am sitting back and passing on the EXTREME, even though I love the NDI. Furthermore, while their products were very innovative a few months ago, competition is heating up with LiteFlux, JetBeam, and even SureFire's new offerings with similar and even more advanced features. When you start spending more than $80 for a light, you not only expect more than a good product; you expect easily accessible customoer support for that kind of an investment.


----------



## 276 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*

i would get yours from www.PhotonGears.com thats where mine is coming from


----------



## hivoltage (May 26, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*



BabyDoc said:


> I am very disappointed that the very important US market has been neglected up to this point by Edge Tac. The only US dealer/distributer selling these lights is TAD GEAR. While I personally haven't had any problem with TAD GEAR, they recently announcd they won't be connected with this product line and are selling out their remaining stock. I am uncomfortable ordering from them since they will not be in a position to support what they sell. Even though Edge Tac promises to support their product, no matter where you buy it, the thought of sending a light back to China sounds costly in terms of shipping, and time. Even sending a light to the Canadian distributer for service should it need it, doesn't sound attractive to me.
> 
> I hope Edge Tac quickly rectifies this situation and can provide local US Nitecore dealer with local product support. Until then I am sitting back and passing on the EXTREME, even though I love the NDI. Furthermore, while their products were very innovative a few months ago, competition is heating up with LiteFlux, JetBeam, and even SureFire's new offerings with similar and even more advanced features. When you start spending more than $80 for a light, you not only expect more than a good product; you expect easily accessible customoer support for that kind of an investment.


 

Buy something else then....I did. I had plans to get the Extreme but instead I got a Jetbeam Jet II Pro...even saved a few bucks!!!!!


----------



## daveman (May 26, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*



ViReN said:


> The output is quite high, 1813 on my light box using the AW RCR123 comparison the NovaTac EDC 120 on same battery will give 1365 that's slightly over 120 lumens.... or 1955 for 2 x RCR123 Fenix P3D Q5
> 
> So that way getting 1800 from a single RCR123 is really good...


Thanks for the info, I stand corrected. 

160~170 lumens out the front from the NDE?

This figure would make it THE brightest single cr123 light available right now, REGARDLESS OF PRICE.

Impressive.


----------



## DrunkenDonut (May 26, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*

Enjoying my Extreme...  Here it is on a McClickie Pak  Sorry about the exposure level. The longer daylight here is throwing off my shots a bit. I'm used to having No light coming in the window.

http://www.madbits.ca/~j_chan/Gallery/2008-05-26__McClickie/DSC01080.jpg

Just for fun, I also had the McClickie Pak on the M180-KL2 head as well. It required the use of a E-C and a C-M adapter. It's a bit OT, but you can find it here: http://www.madbits.ca/~j_chan/Gallery/2008-05-26__McClickie/DSC01078.html

The Extreme head on the McClickie is a little tight and I think it's the o-ring used on the McClickie. It's either just too fat, or it dries up too quickly and requires more lube all the time. My HAIII extreme on the stock body works great and is nice and smooth without being too tight.

The stock body clip and McClickie clip are two worlds apart. While they look similar, the McClickie has a very tight clip and won't accidentally let go, no matter what activities you're doing. The clip on the Extreme body is loose - in fact, on both bodies as they came, the clip doesn't contact the body. It's also a much easier springy metal, so even if it was contacting, it won't hold tight. It stays well enough in my pockets but it's a big difference between the two.

Edit: Oh yeah, out of my two extremes, tint lottery applies. My HAIII is a just slightly on the purple side, while the SS is a perfect (IMO) white with "the right" touch of yellow. My two NDI have a good white w/ yellow as well. In daylight, the purple-ish tinge really stands out and makes my lights look weird.


----------



## AlexGT (May 26, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*

Can anyone please post beamshots comparing this light to the P1D or Jetbeam II or Jet I Pro?

Thanks!
AlexGT


----------



## ViReN (May 27, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*

I dont have jetbeam II but will post Jet I Pro comparisons soon.


----------



## selfbuilt (May 27, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*



AlexGT said:


> Can anyone please post beamshots comparing this light to the P1D or Jetbeam II or Jet I Pro?


Beamshot comparison of the Extreme to the P2D and Jet-II (and NDI, Incendio, and Novatac) is now available here:
NiteCore Extreme Review - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, COMPARISONS, etc. 

I didn't add the Jet-I PRO to that review, but you can see it compared to the NDI in it's own review, or to the Jet-II in that review.


----------



## FireStik (May 28, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*



DrunkenDonut said:


> ...Oh yeah, out of my two extremes, tint lottery applies. My HAIII is a just slightly on the purple side, while the SS is a perfect (IMO) white with "the right" touch of yellow. My two NDI have a good white w/ yellow as well. In daylight, the purple-ish tinge really stands out and makes my lights look weird.


Yikes, I hope that's an exception rather than the rule! I've been expecting the pure white that my Spear is pumping out. I can't deal with blue or purple.


----------



## BabyDoc (May 28, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*



DrunkenDonut said:


> Oh yeah, out of my two extremes, tint lottery applies. My HAIII is a just slightly on the purple side, while the SS is a perfect (IMO) white with "the right" touch of yellow. My two NDI have a good white w/ yellow as well. In daylight, the purple-ish tinge really stands out and makes my lights look weird.


 
Since you have both versions of the EXTREME, could you comment on the feel and balance of the light with the SS bezel. Does the SS bezel make the light feel front heavy?


----------



## DrunkenDonut (May 29, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*



FireStik said:


> Yikes, I hope that's an exception rather than the rule! I've been expecting the pure white that my Spear is pumping out. I can't deal with blue or purple.



Yeah, to me it's noticeable in the daytime (I noticed when I was in my friend's car) but I have a hard time seeing that when it's dark - everything's lit up bright enough that you might not notice unless you have a few lights with different tints side by side.

Things change when you have different battery states and drivers. For example during some white wall hunting, I thought the 3W Noma I have looked a bit green (by itself, with low batts). With new batts, the Noma looks nice and white. The defender is a similar white, and the extremes have a different tint.


----------



## DrunkenDonut (May 29, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*



BabyDoc said:


> Since you have both versions of the EXTREME, could you comment on the feel and balance of the light with the SS bezel. Does the SS bezel make the light feel front heavy?



The ss head feels slightly heavier, but it's such a small piece that it really doesn't add much. Loaded with a battery, they again feel similar and don't feel front heavy unless I'm holding just the back parts of the light, in which case they both feel front heavy.

The lights are so small that when I'm holding them I generally have the whole body and at least half of the head in my palm - it's hard to feel small balance differences like this. If I reverse my grip, with the thumb on the button, the head is completely in my hand with the back end sticking out, so again I can't feel the difference.

---

The Extreme + McClickie combo is just over 100mm. Perhaps 100.5mm in the user mode. I think this is the limit for me for an EDC. While the defender is only slightly shorter, it's slimmer, so it practically disappears into a pocket for me. The extreme makes its presence known. 

Again on the clip issue - First, are the McClickie pak clips always so darn tight? I have to wrestle it on and off of anything I want to clip it to. I'm afraid it'll rip my pants one day.  Does anyone know of they can be adjusted to be less tenacious?

Second, I bent the extreme clips and reinstalled them. In the process of bending them, I found that they're strong enough that they shouldn't just lose grip on what they're clipped to, they just started out way too open. They are thinner than the McClickie so it's easier to flex.


----------



## FireStik (May 29, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*



DrunkenDonut said:


> ...I bent the extreme clips and reinstalled them. In the process of bending them, I found that they're strong enough that they shouldn't just lose grip on what they're clipped to, they just started out way too open. They are thinner than the McClickie so it's easier to flex.


That's good to know, I was wondering if that might solve the issue.


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*

okay.... i've done it... i couldn't resist and ordered one.... most expensive LED light so far... my wolfeyes m90-13v was high up in $90-100 range, as was my MAG 2D ROP mod parts, alas these 2 were incans..... now my Fenix P1 and P3D is gonna be jealous... by the way, i've lost my Fenix L1P recently too... that makes 2... first was a Fenix L2T.... miss that one... gotta keep an eye on the NEI when it arrives...


----------



## ViReN (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*

*Update 5: Extreme Close Up Pictures* Here are a couple of extreme closeup pictures for NiteCore Extreme










*More here...*

*First Post* updated ... so all review information is on ONE post


----------



## ViReN (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: CPFReviews.com: NiteCore Extreme TM ... Beamshots Added...*

*Runtime Test:* The runtime for NiteCore Extreme with AW RCR123 on MAX light output is about 47 Minutes till 50% . NiteCore Extreme runs completely in regulation. Runtime for NiteCore Extreme for lesser output levels will be considerably more. From the runtime, it is evident that NiteCore Extreme has one of the efficient circuits out there. It is as of till date the best combinaiton for longest running and highest brightness.





These results are in line and similar to selfbuilt's results prooving consistancy in light runtime for different samples. More excellent runtime tests by self built can be viewed on selfbuilt's excellent review thread

*First Post* updated too ....


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Jun 10, 2008)

*WARNING!

*This may be just my light, but there is no way to get a protected AW (black shrinkwrap) in my light. I would NOT have purchased this light if I had known that. Primaries barely slide inside this light.

Once again, this may just be my light. But with no way to remove the tail, reaming out the tube is not feasible. 

*Buy with caution!*


----------



## tcc (Jun 10, 2008)

Not sure why you can't fit it (AW R123A) in cuz I have no problems with that and taking it out. Slightly tight but I can tip it over and shake it out with no problems.


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm not talking a bit tight here. I mean that I can't FORCE the cell into the tube -- not even a little bit. Even primaries don't always slide. I have to shake them sometimes to get them out. Very sloppy tolerences!


----------



## DrunkenDonut (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh, that's interesting.. I'll have to look into that. I have only a single AW 123 cell coming in though. So far for both my Extremes, UltraFire RCRs and primaries fit nicely. There's no slop, but it's a close fit. The batteries will glide in and out smoothly, and they'll rattle just ever so slightly if you shake it side to side (with the head off).


----------



## Thujone (Jun 10, 2008)

Out of my 11 AW RCR123 cells I have 2 black that do not fit, both are older black label, I think that they may have swollen a bit or something. The latest three Fall right out.. Time for new cells I am afraid!


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Jun 11, 2008)

All 4 of mine (AW RCR123 black shrink) have been purchased in the last 4 months from CPF supporters. I'm fairly new to this obsession we share . . .


----------



## ViReN (Jun 11, 2008)

Here is my report on batteries 
I have 2 AW Blacklabel button top(new) and 2 AW Bluelabel flat top(Old) ... the new ones dont have any issues.

Old ones do not fit. The dia of old ones is about 1 mm more than the new black label batteries.


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Jun 11, 2008)

Mine are the black label button top variety.


----------



## ViReN (Jul 1, 2008)

light info and ratings added to the review. Now you can use the comparison tool to compare


----------

